

"DRM is about political and economic subjugation." - asciilifeform
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3794#comment-55808

======
bediger
Indeed. Hard not to emphasize this point enough. Even calling the loathed
method "Digital _Rights_ Management" is disingenuous, because it's not your
rights, it's someone else's rights over what you can do.

